# MUCOID ENTERITIS



## Orchid (Nov 11, 2009)

This is a post shared in "another group", I thought it would be very important to quickly share this!
Take care of those buns!!
Blessings~Tina

~`~`~`~`
Passing this on from Facebook.... .

"Hi Everyone, 

As your friend I feel it is my duty to keep you updated. 

Be aware that a STRAIN of MUCOID ENTERITIS is running rapid througout
the United States. It is believed that this is air borne although the
exact cause is undetermined.

I have been in contact with Willis Plank my Kent Feed Consumer Product
Manager. He has informed me of his knowledge and the knowlege of a
veternarian he is working with in Ohio. I wish to pass it onto you.

We have outbreaks in Ohio, Michigan and Indiana. 

I can speak from personal knowledge. I have been battling something for
the past week and a half in my own herd. I have spent hours trying
everything not being able to pin point the exact name until today. 

The symptoms can vary from rabbit to rabbit which made it difficult to
diagnose. We are looking at about a three week time from start to
finish in your herd.

First the rabbit goes off feed and sits quietly in the corner. Their
hair and coat go haywire. Some have diaherra with jelly secretion and
others simply stop pooping. Some won't drink. Others will sit with feet
in water and drink continuously. 

They will nibble at hay while others beat the cage door down to get it. Some will ignore the feed pellets yet eat conditioner.

Some act as though they are starving for something.

They squent their eyes and sit as though they are doubled up with
stomach cramps. In the final stages the eyes will become cloudy.

The stomach is bloated. Some will grind their teeth. Bottom line their intestinal tract shuts down and they die.

So here are some suggestions to aid you in the event it begins in your herd.

Give them all the hay and straw they can eat. If they won't eat that, try steamed rolled barley. 

Keep them hydrated by inserting full syringe of water down throat several times daily.. 

Teramycin powder (broad spectrum antibotic) into the water is
recommended by the Raising Better Rabbit and Cavy Guide Book to prevent
futher infection. 

I went to my local veternarian and purchased Reglan (gut motility
medicine). Reglan is also given orally down the throat 2-3 times daily.
(1cc per pound of body weight) 

Another recommended product is Nutra Drops. I believe Vannachecks sell
it. If caught in the earliest stages it helps get them back on tract. 

Do whatever you can to keep your rabbit eating, drinking and their intestines functioning. 

They lose flesh very quickly so be pepared.

So far I have only had one senior get it and I lost her. The rest have been 10 week to 4 month juniors. 

I opend up the body cavity of the deceased senior to search for
obivious signs and found her intestinal track was non functioning . The
feces in the intestional tract were hard like small stones and part of
the intestines were shrunk down to the size of small thread. 

I have managed to save four young juniors and three more came down with
it today. So hang in there my friends and pray for all of our precious
bunnies. 

Remember I am not a veternarian. I can only pass along information
given to me and give you my first hand experience. Please keep me
posted on whats happening with your herd and pass this along to your
whom you can.



SENECA PRIDE RABBITRY 
Northeast Regional Lionhead Rabbit Club


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent thread - I'm putting it in the infirmary - but now I find myself wondering if it should go in the main rabbit forum too...


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 11, 2009)

It's a good warning that something is going around and description of the symptoms, but it has totally wrong info on how to treat mucoid enteritis. I'll update later with what you really should do instead.


----------



## Amy27 (Nov 11, 2009)

It says it is airborne but I really don't understand where the airbone virus or whatever it is, comes from. Is there something we can try to do to prevent our buns from getting this? 

I live in Ohio and this is really scary. Is it contagious from one bun to another?


----------



## ra7751 (Nov 11, 2009)

Not trying to step on anyone's toes at all....especially the people that took the time to make the effort to help. But the botton line is that this article is easily blown apart clincially. I don't see much of anything that I would consider solid medical advice. Terramycin? Totally ineffective against the anaerobic bacteria found in the GI. Reglan....any vet that will give Reglan to a rabbit is horribly out of date with today's treatment. Nutri Drops? For what? Just something else to add confusion in the GI. Not even effective in healthy rabbits. And opening up the gut to take a look? Since mucoid enteriritis, bacterial enteritis, cecal dysbiosis or whatever it is called in your area....unless you have a lab that can culture anaerobic bacteria (most commonly a specific strain of Clostridium), you won't see a problem other than an empty gut.

The proper response to this condition is to address the cause of the bacterial imbalance, respond to the pathenogenic bacteria that is present and maintain and supplement hydration. We often use an antibiotic known as Metronidazole (Flagyl). It is effective against anaerobic bacteria. It also has very beneficial anti-inflammatory properties. We have also had excellent success at binding and filtering enterotoxins found in GI events by using a horse product called BioSponge.

Quite honestly, anything that can upset the GI can cause a bacterial imbalance. One of the most common causes is spoiled food. The bacteria that cause these concerns are not airborne....they can't survive in the presence of oxygen. While this article does give the opportunity to remind everyone to be on top of their game when it comes to a rabbit's GI, I would disregard the information provided.

Randy


----------



## Orchid (Nov 12, 2009)

another email...



Date: Wednesday, November 11, 2009, 12:10 PM








ah FLU SEASON!

If this is an airborne virus as it sounds like, anyone with an enclosed rabbitry will be at a higher risk of multiple bunnies getting sick. Good ventilation will be very important. Changes in the weather upset the immune system... and it is that time of year. Bolstering our rabbits immune systems will be beneficial . Isolating sick rabbits for a few days might be helpful, but if it is a virus, by the time they exhibit symptoms of disease the virus will be long gone.

On a side note: the H1N1 virus was identified in a 13 year old cat recently (it was in the news about a week ago I think). So virus' can and do cross species lines. 

Thanks for passing on the info re treatment ideas.


----------



## ra7751 (Nov 12, 2009)

And the additional part of the article is still wrong. There is so much misinformation on a virus in a rabbit. Even the few studies that have been done have admitted that while there are sometimes a viral agent found in GI events, it appears the virus is secondary to the bacterial issue. When the immune system has to fight the bacteria it could allow a virus. But a couple of things about a virus. You can't treat that with an antibiotic....and these people are pushing Terramycin which isn't even effective against the weakest of bacteria. And the only true treatment for a virus is supportive care....not antibiotics. And the clincial findings always point to the same type of bacteria in the gut in a GI event....and they are primarily Clostridium and sometimes E Coli regardless of the presence of a viral agent. And there is clinical proof that those bacteria can be fatal And the story of H1N1 in the cat was identified by the news media. There is discussion in the vet communtiy on the merits of that story. It's likely just the news media jumping before they get the facts....maybe the should stick to the ridiculous stories onhuman celebrities. Last I heard from the professional arena....there has been no clinical proof. There is a strain of flu, H3N8, that is in dogs and was identified about 5 years ago. Humans can't contract it but can transmit it from dog to dog. Many of the news reports are made to sell copy....and it just gets people upset for no reason. And like so many pandemic flu strains of years past (remembering many years ago the Honk Kong flu and the original "swine" flu) the media has to sensationalize....and I bet when this is over, the H1N1 is no worse than any other strain of flu. And just like I feel this article is....it's inexperienced people spewing incorrect information based on non-scientific observations. Personally, I think it's a little humorous that such misinformation is out there....but the sad reality is that many people will believe this stuff and that could potentially harm an animal. I would treat this article like the TV show...."What Not To Wear"...this would be "What Not To Listen To". 

Randy


----------



## Pipp (Nov 12, 2009)

www.avma.org/public_health/influenza/new_virus

EXCERPT: 

The 13-year-old indoor cat in Iowa was brought to the Lloyd Veterinary Medical Center at Iowa State Universityâs College of Veterinary Medicine, where it tested positive for the H1N1 virus. The diagnosis is the culmination of collaborative efforts between IDPH, Iowa State University College of Veterinary Medicine, Center for Advanced Host Defenses, Immunobiotics and Translational Comparative Medicine, USDA, and IDALS Animal Industry Bureau.

-------------------------------------------


First H1N1 cat case confirmed by veterinary group

Owners with symptoms should avoid pets, they say

BY CAROL MCALICE CURRIE â¢ STATESMAN JOURNAL â¢ NOVEMBER 5, 2009

The American Veterinary Medical Association confirmed Wednesday the first known case of the H1N1 flu virus being transmitted between humans and cats.

The announcement follows Oregon having the first known case of swine flu transmission between an owner and a pet ferret two weeks ago.

Until recently, the AVMA and other veterinary groups had no reason to think cats could be infected with the 2009 swine flu. Ferrets have long been known to be susceptible to influenza viruses.

But Michael San Filippo, a spokesman for the group, said the confirmation of a sick cat in Iowa did not catch the veterinary community by surprise even though it's uncommon for flu viruses to jump species.

"It's a new disease, and we don't know how it's going to behave," San Filippo said. "Time will tell if this is an isolated case, or if they're going to pop up more frequently. We are monitoring this across the country."

A 13-year-old indoor-only cat in Iowa was brought to the Lloyd Veterinary Medical Center at Iowa State University's College of Veterinary Medicine last week, said Tom Ligouri, communications coordinator for the veterinary college.

Test results confirmed Monday that the feline had swine flu. It was reported to Iowa state health officials, the Centers for Disease Control & Prevention in Georgia and the AVMA.

The cat's owners had been sick with influenza-like symptoms prior to the cat becoming ill, Ligouri said, and both the cat and its owners are recovering without complication.

The AVMA said it does not appear that the cat transmitted the virus to any other animal or human.

Oregon State Veterinarian Dr. Don Hansen, who works in the Department of Agriculture's division of animal health, said there is no need to panic or any reason to get rid of house pets.

"We're reminding pet owners of what the CDC says: wash hands frequently, and cough or sneeze into elbows. And if you have a cat and are sick, it's probably a good idea to keep your distance from the animal until you recover. We know it's difficult, but try to be a little less affectionate with your cat while you're ill."

Hansen said symptoms in cats are mostly respiratory, and include: sneezing, having teary eyes and being off food.

Hansen and San Filippo say the flu, as in humans, must run its course.

San Filippo added that it is not known whether the swine flu virus can be transmitted from cat to cat or if dogs are vulnerable.

"So treat your cat like a family member. If they're sick, isolate them," San Filippo said.

[email protected]

----------------------

The AVMA site also notes that the sum total of pet fatalities to date are... one ferret. 

It really is just the flu!


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## wallice (Nov 12, 2009)

i'm just getting over the swine myself, and its really not nearly as bad as the media is making it out to be. Honestl, i'm more afriad of a rushed and barely test flu vaccine than of te actual flu itself. I have a lot of animals, which I cuddled more because i was sick, and they are all fine.


----------



## JeffS (Nov 12, 2009)

News media sensational? Couldn't be!

What's this? H1N1 isn't an especially bad flu? http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/32877953


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Nov 12, 2009)

*ra7751 wrote: *


> And the additional part of the article is still wrong. There is so much misinformation on a virus in a rabbit. Even the few studies that have been done have admitted that while there are sometimes a viral agent found in GI events, it appears the virus is secondary to the bacterial issue. When the immune system has to fight the bacteria it could allow a virus. But a couple of things about a virus. You can't treat that with an antibiotic....and these people are pushing Terramycin which isn't even effective against the weakest of bacteria. And the only true treatment for a virus is supportive care....not antibiotics. And the clincial findings always point to the same type of bacteria in the gut in a GI event....and they are primarily Clostridium and sometimes E Coli regardless of the presence of a viral agent. And there is clinical proof that those bacteria can be fatal And the story of H1N1 in the cat was identified by the news media. There is discussion in the vet communtiy on the merits of that story. It's likely just the news media jumping before they get the facts....maybe the should stick to the ridiculous stories onhuman celebrities. Last I heard from the professional arena....there has been no clinical proof. There is a strain of flu, H3N8, that is in dogs and was identified about 5 years ago. Humans can't contract it but can transmit it from dog to dog. Many of the news reports are made to sell copy....and it just gets people upset for no reason. And like so many pandemic flu strains of years past (remembering many years ago the Honk Kong flu and the original "swine" flu) the media has to sensationalize....and I bet when this is over, the H1N1 is no worse than any other strain of flu. And just like I feel this article is....it's inexperienced people spewing incorrect information based on non-scientific observations. Personally, I think it's a little humorous that such misinformation is out there....but the sad reality is that many people will believe this stuff and that could potentially harm an animal. I would treat this article like the TV show...."What Not To Wear"...this would be "What Not To Listen To".
> 
> Randy


my deepest heartfelt reguards for your input randy,.//.years ago while attending a medical convention it was said the aids virus was the fastest mutating virus in history,,it was said then 20 years ago it would be transmitted by blood sucking insects..ie.mosquitoes as soon as the virus figured out the correct combination of mutation,,thus given the pandemic of 1918 reportedly killed 100 million people world wide--it is the same virus now known as the bird flu,H1N5...i watch the news how panic is setting in for common sense-due to the distribution of a vaccine.//.6.5 billion people world wide--people at risk are-healthcare workers,pregnant woman and children...as randy says misinformation can be lethal for all concerned...sincerely james waller


----------



## pamnock (Nov 12, 2009)

*Amy27 wrote: *


> It says it is airborne but I really don't understand where the airbone virus or whatever it is, comes from. Is there something we can try to do to prevent our buns from getting this?
> 
> I live in Ohio and this is really scary. Is it contagious from one bun to another?




Reducing stress and avoiding exposure are actions you can take to help avoid viral infection. Rabbits from large herds, and rabbits that travel to shows are at more risk than pet rabbits in a constant home environment. Changes in the weather are associated with outbreaks, so this is an especially important time to keep a close watch on any changes in your rabbit's daily habits.

Also, the more commonly used term now for mucoid enteritis is *mucoid enteropathy* because few cases have been found to involve "itis" (inflammation), so the term was not medically accurate for the condition. As Randy mentioned, a variety of terms are used to describe the generalillness including "Tyzzer's". The disease that Willis Plank (Willis is also an ARBA judge) describes is characteristic of what we commonly refer to as mucoid enteropathy (disease of the entero system characterized by mucus/diarrhea.) The causes can be varied, but are associated with bacterial infections.

We are losing an occasional rabbit this fall season. The most recent (over this past weekend while I was out of town) was an older Holland Lop buck who has not been out of the barn as well as a senior Dwarf Hotot doe that had been recently shown. I did not do necropsies - cause of death unknown.

Pam


----------



## Orchid (Nov 12, 2009)

wow...

I didnt think this would stir such a heated debate about who is wrong and whom is right...

Regardless...kudos to those that know what they are doing..and I personally feel for those that do not, or are unsure, talk to your local vet. See what they know of going on in your area, what could be happening and what they suggest to do....

Everyone has their own opinion...their own way of doing things.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 12, 2009)

Pam...I am so sorry about your buns...

:hug2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 12, 2009)

*wallice wrote: *


> i'm just getting over the swine myself, and its really not nearly as bad as the media is making it out to be. Honestl, i'm more afriad of a rushed and barely test flu vaccine than of te actual flu itself. I have a lot of animals, which I cuddled more because i was sick, and they are all fine.



The flu affects people differently. You probably didn't have a bad case of it, but others can get it really badly.  Just keep that in mind.  

Emily


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 13, 2009)

Randy said what I would have said about treatment.

It is not yet clear whether H1N1 can be transmitted to rabbits. Just because it can be transmitted to cats doesn't mean it can be transmitted to rabbits.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Nov 25, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> This is a post shared in "another group", I thought it would be very important to quickly share this!
> Take care of those buns!!
> Blessings~Tina
> 
> ...


thank you-- randy-- for trying,,--james waller,,wow


----------



## Orchid (Nov 26, 2009)

*james waller wrote: *


> *Orchid wrote: *
> 
> 
> > This is a post shared in "another group", I thought it would be very important to quickly share this!
> ...



lmao..

So James, I am wondering...what exactly are we thanking Randy for?

I know he is one smart guy..but seeing as you quoted my post and not anything Randy said I am curious...


----------

